# kde-Programme an "falscher" Stelle

## PepeGto

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht genau seit wann, aber seit einigen Tagen landen kde-Programme, die ich neu installiere oder in neuer Version installiere nicht mehr wie vorgesehen im Verzeichnis /usr/kde/3/..., sondern unter /usr/...

Das hat den gewaltigen Nachteil, daß z.B. Icons nicht gefunden werden, die applnks nicht im Menü auftauchen, die Doku nicht gefunden wird... etc.

Woran liegt das?

Die Umgebungsvariable KDEDIR lautet korrekt /usr/kde/3, wie in profile.env auch so vorhanden. Dort dümpelt auch noch ein Eintrag KDEDIRS herum, der auf /usr gesetzt wird. Ändere ich diese Zeile (in profile.env), so wird diese nach dem nächsten Reboot wieder auf /usr gesetzt.... verstehe nicht wieso   :Sad: 

Aber auch wenn vor einem... z.B. emerge krusader diese Variable (also KDEDIRS) ebenfalls auf /usr/kde/3 gesetzt wurde, wird das Programm in /usr/bin, der Desktop-/Menüeintrag in /usr/applnk/... etc. installiert. Beim Comilierungsprozeß wird aber fein auf /usr/kde/3 zugegriffen.

Wer kann mir helfen... wo liegt der Hund begraben?

Ich habe schon /etc/make.conf , /etc/make.conf.build und /etc/make.globals inspiziert finde aber auch da keinen Ansatz.

Gruß

Daniel Hagemeister <PepeCyB@gmx.de>

----------

## Beforegod

Moin,

sieh mal in der /etc/env.d/kdedir-3.0.x und kdelibs-3.0.x nach.

Dort sollte Dein Problem gelöst werden.

Ansonsten wäre noch die /etc/profile.env interessant..

Mach auch mal ein env-update und schau nach ob sich was tut!

----------

## Rikyu

Geht mir genauso, seit dem läuft bei mir koffice nicht mehr, und kbear und einige andere ohne Icons.

Koffice lief vorher ohne Probleme erst seit dem ich eine neue Version emered habe trift das Problem auf, auch das emergen der alten Version hilft da nicht weiter.

Die configurationsdateien unter env.d zeigen alle nach /usr/kde/3

----------

## PepeGto

Es geht noch immer nicht  :Sad: 

Ich habe /etc/env.d/kdedir-3.0.2 und kdelibs-3.0.2 überprüft.

Dort steht, wie gewünscht /usr/kde/3 drin!

Es existiert da auch eine Datei /etc/env.d/kde-env, in welcher

KDEDIRS=/usr gesetzt wird.

So konnte ich wenigstes rausfinden, weshalb profile.env immer

wieder diesen Eintrag erhält.

Eine Änderung auf /usr/kde/3 bringt aber auch nichts.

Nebenbei: Wozu dient die Variable KDEDIRS eigentlich? Und worauf

sollte sie zeigen? Kann ja auch richtig sein, daß sie /usr lautet.

Jedenfalls besteht das Problem weiterhin.

Zum Testen habe ich die Datei

/usr/portage/distfiles/krusader-1.03-beta2.tar.gz

in ein temporäres Verzeichnis entpackt und dann mit

./configure && make && make install installiert.... und dann landet

alles wie gewünscht unter /usr/kde/3

Außerdem: Wenn ich den Installations-Prozeß von KDE-Anwendungen mittels emerge beobachte, werden die richtigen Pfade beim Build verwendet (z.B. -I/usr/kde/3/include usw.) nur die Installation läuft dann nach /usr

Bin ziemlich ratlos...

Hinweis an Rikyu: Du wirst feststellen daß jetzt jede KDE-Anwendung, egal

welcher Version in /usr landet

Gruß

Daniel

Ach ja: Weiß denn nun noch jemand einen Rat?

----------

## PepeGto

Hab's g'funden !!!  :Very Happy: 

Sog. 3rd-party-apps, also sonstige KDE-Programme, die nicht unter

/usr/portage/kde-base liegen, werden nunmehr tatsächlich unter /usr installiert.

Den Hinweis habe ich hier gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12035

Dazu auch unbeding lesen:

http://lists.gentoo.org/pipermail/gentoo-dev/2002-August/014338.html

Allerdings muß ich jetzt noch schauen, wie es zu ermöglichen ist, daß die Programme auch auf entsprechende Ressourcen (Icons, Pictures etc.) zugreifen.

Gruß

Daniel [url]<PepeCyB@gmx.de>[/url]

----------

## Rikyu

Ist ja super das jetzt alles unter /usr installiert wird, nutzt mir nur herzlich wenig wenn dann die Apps überhaupt nicht mehr laufen.

kword und kspread erzeugen nur noch folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich veruche sie zu starten  :Sad:  :

bash-2.05a$ kword

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Couldn't find the native MimeType in kword's desktop file. Check your installation !

Mutex destroy failure: Device or resource busy

bash-2.05a$ kspread

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: The serviceType KOfficePart is missing. Check that you have a kofficepart.desktop file in the share/servicetypes directory.

koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Couldn't find the native MimeType in kspread's desktop file. Check your installation !

Mutex destroy failure: Device or resource busy

bash-2.05a$

----------

## PepeGto

Habe heute folgende Message nach gentoo-user-de gepostet... vielleicht kommt ja da ein Hinweis:

Hallo,

nachdem ich mich ganz rasch hier angemeldet habe, wollte ich mal ein

Thema weiterführen.

Im German-Forum hatte ich bereits einmal nachgefragt, weshalb

KDE-Apps nun statt unter /usr/kde/3 plötzlich unter /usr landen.

Dann stolperte ich über einen Thread im Installing Gentoo-Forum,

der die Erklärung brachte. Es ist nunmehr Standard, daß

3rd-Party-Apps unter /usr installiert werden.

"Rikyu" aus dem German-Forum stellte dann noch fest, dß ihm

(wie auch mir) diese Info allein nicht viel bringt.

Weil z.B. koffice nun unter /usr installiert wird, kann man das

Programm nicht mehr starten. KDE greift halt über $KDEDIR

Icons/Pictures/Mimelinks etc. zu, die es dann nicht findet.

Das Problem habe ich vorerst gelöst, indem ich

/usr/share/applnk

/usr/share/apps

/usr/share/doc/HTML

/usr/share/icons

/usr/share/config

/usr/share/mimelnk

/usr/share/services

/usr/share/servicetypes

/usr/share/sounds

/usr/share/templates

und

/usr/share/wallpapers

als Symlinks angelegt habe, so daß die Dateien und erzeugte Unterverzeichnisse nun im Endeffekt doch unter /usr/kde/3 landen.

Das klappt soweit auch ganz gut, aber bei  Locales muß ich dann

jede einzelne Datei per Symplink ins entsprechende kde-Verzeichnis umbiegen... per Hand, weil /usr/share/locales ja auch die Übersetzungsdaten anderer Programme enthält und ich mir nicht mein kde-Verzeichnis mit "fremden"

Dateien überfrachten möchte.

Gibt es eine Erklärung, weshalb Apps nun nach /usr kommen? Und muß ich evtl. noch irgendetwas umkonfigurieren, damit die Apps auch dann laufen, wenn sie "nur" unter /usr liegen.

Es kann doch nicht der Sinn und Zweck sein, daß man erst einen haufen

Dateien symbolisch rumschiebt, damit andere als die Core-Apps laufen?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Rikyu

Selbst das verbiegen der Verzeichnisse mit Symlinks bringt bei mir keinen Erfolg  :Sad:  KOffice Anwendungen lassen sich nicht starten.

Glücklicherweise habe ich meine Suse Installation noch nicht gelöscht, da ich einige wichtige Dokumente unter KOffice habe.

Diese anscheinend nicht besonders gut getestete Änderung wirft meine Meinung von Gentoo ein ganzes Stück zurück, ich war bisher eigentlich voll Überzeugt von Gentoo, das aber ein funktionierendes System derart durch ein Update einer Anwendung kaputt gemacht werden kann stimmt mich etwas fraglich zumal noch nicht mal ein downgrade auf die alte Version das Problem behebt.

----------

